# freelance writing



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing a bit of freelance writing over the next three weeks - but none of that bidding rubbish. 

Anyone want anything writing? I do have a website if I can remember the logon details...

also, anyone know anyone that needs anything doing?

http://calligraphus.wordpress.com/


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2010)

Good luck withthe writing, if I hear of anyone needing anything done, I'll send them to you.


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2010)

A little push to the top to make sure plenty of people see this.


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

Another push to the top in the hope it will help...


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2010)

another push to the top before I sign off here gor the day. Hope you're getting loads of takers.


----------



## Peter C (May 19, 2010)

Caroline said:


> another push to the top before I sign off here gor the day. Hope you're getting loads of takers.



Hi caroline ,
If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?


----------



## smile4loubie (May 19, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi caroline ,
> If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?



The difference is SilentAssassin is a very active member of the group and isn't spamming, but is trying to boost herself. She isn't advertising things that aren't going to work or are harmful.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 19, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi caroline ,
> If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?



EXCUSE ME?! Please tell me how this is spam and advertising peter?! HOW IS IT?!

You have made me SO angry. I have been a member of this forum for a long time and am far more active than you and hey guess what?! I don't rub people up the wrong way! And unlike you I haven't been banned from this forum for rubbing people up the wrong way.


Jeez

Can someone close this please


----------



## shiv (May 19, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi caroline ,
> If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?



wow, supportive there, huh?

ignorance is bliss, as they say.


----------



## Adrienne (May 19, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi caroline ,
> If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?



Damn you are so rude Peter C.  Haven't you been banned before for this sort of thing.     Insulting a moderator - instant dismissal.

If you have a problem with something then you should have pm'd Caroline.   This is the polite, tolerant way to do things not dive in with an out of order comments.    You should know better, I'm presuming you are an adult !  

For your information this is an Off the Subject area and this thread is off the subject so fits in quite well so please back off and go and insult a wall or something.


----------



## shiv (May 19, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Damn you are so rude Peter C.  Haven't you been banned before for this sort of thing.     Insulting a moderator - instant dismissal.
> 
> If you have a problem with something then you should have pm'd Caroline.   This is the polite, tolerant way to do things not dive in with an out of order comments.    You should know better, I'm presuming you are an adult !
> 
> For your information this is an Off the Subject area and this thread is off the subject so fits in quite well so please back off and go and insult a wall or something.



*applauds*


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 19, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Damn you are so rude Peter C.  Haven't you been banned before for this sort of thing.     Insulting a moderator - instant dismissal.
> 
> If you have a problem with something then you should have pm'd Caroline.   This is the polite, tolerant way to do things not dive in with an out of order comments.    You should know better, I'm presuming you are an adult !
> 
> For your information this is an Off the Subject area and this thread is off the subject so fits in quite well so please back off and go and insult a wall or something.



Encore!!! Oh Adrienne, this is why i love you


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2010)

ditto .....
what is your problem peter ?


----------



## bev (May 19, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Encore!!! Oh Adrienne, this is why i love you



Adrienne, Silentassassin has stolen the words out of my mouth!

Peter, you really dont need to be quite so cutting with your remarks - this isnt 'spam' as Silentassassin is a very popular and trusted member of this forum, and if any moderator had wanted to take this thread off, then I am more than certain that they would have done - even without the subtle nudge you have given them. Now go find that wall.......Bev


----------



## Steff (May 19, 2010)

Peter why not just let the mods do there job how they see fit, as Bev has already stated if one or more of them mods had wanted to take this down it would of gone by now..


----------



## Caroline (May 20, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi caroline ,
> If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?



Peter, I am trying to support another member who is trying to do something for herself. YOU are the only person who has complained, and in doing so have given further support to something you are complaining about!


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Peter, I am trying to support another member who is trying to do something for herself. YOU are the only person who has complained, and in doing so have given further support to something you are complaining about!



Hehehehe so true so true.   So thank you very much Peter for helping our friend.


----------



## Tezzz (May 20, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Hi caroline ,
> If you are a Moderator shouldn't you be censoring this spam/advertising rather than promoting it ?



*In my opinion* you are out of order for saying that.
*
I believe* you owe Sam an apology.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 20, 2010)

brightontez said:


> *In my opinion* you are out of order for saying that.
> *
> I believe* you owe Sam an apology.



 Cheers Tez


----------



## am64 (May 20, 2010)

in my opinion.....i beleive ..... i need a job aswell ........anyone need any design work done ???
Spam spam spam spam spam wonderful spam !


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2010)

Ooooo me too me too, I can type really really fast and know my way around computer ................


----------



## Caroline (May 21, 2010)

Well I think a very good job has been done in drawing attention to this thread.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 21, 2010)

I like how PC hasn't been in since the blunder. Obviously doesn't want to apologise.


----------



## Caroline (May 21, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I like how PC hasn't been in since the blunder. Obviously doesn't want to apologise.



I think he is embaressed by everyones reactions.


----------



## Steff (May 21, 2010)

Some people just are not the apologising type.


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Adrienne, Silentassassin has stolen the words out of my mouth!
> 
> Peter, you really dont need to be quite so cutting with your remarks - this isnt 'spam' as Silentassassin is a very popular and trusted member of this forum, and if any moderator had wanted to take this thread off, then I am more than certain that they would have done - even without the subtle nudge you have given them. Now go find that wall.......Bev



I have no objection to the subject of this thread, just to make that clear.


----------



## Caroline (May 21, 2010)

Peter, give us the link for the web site you mention and aloow us to judge for ourselves.


----------



## Peter C (May 21, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Peter, give us the link for the web site you mention and aloow us to judge for ourselves.



Whaaaaaaaat !!!! Haven't you even read the post at the top of this thread  !
The link to website that is being spammed at us is in that post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wheel me out !


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2010)

Hi Caroline and others

The very very rude man is talking about Sam's website, the link in the very first email from her.     http://calligraphus.wordpress.com/

He has obviously looked at it himself as he would not know otherwise that she is called Morris Freelance Writing.

He has been personal and rude about her website, which in itself is disgusting on a forum and I know there are definitely rules about this as it was a sticky or added section about etiquette and how to behave (due to him last time).   Sam's website clearly states that it is a new one and she is still doing it.   

I would ask that it is now time for Peter C to be banished from The Diabetes Support Group.    Support is a great word and Peter C never does any of it.  I believe he thinks that the word 'support' actually means 'be as vindictive and abusive to members as frequently as he can get away with' and to that end I politely suggest that Peter C buys himself a new dictionary.

Northerner, Caroline and other moderators, surely now he has been rude enough to ban.    If this were an American site, he would have been gone by now.   He is far too personal in his attacks.   If he had followed any threads except ones where he can attack in, he would know Sam's personality and how upset she gets re hypos and bad numbers etc etc and instead of 'supporting' her in whatever way, he attacks.

Peter C, jog on...........


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2010)

Peter C said:


> Whaaaaaaaat !!!! Haven't you even read the post at the top of this thread  !
> The link to website that is being spammed at us is in that post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wheel me out !



Yep definitely would if I could.    So jog on and out, been lovely to know you and I hope you don't come back.

Damn you are rude, were you never taught any manners at all !


----------



## smile4loubie (May 21, 2010)

Peter, do one! If you aren't going to support members and if you are going to be rude and nasty you aren't wanted around here. You have been told before about your behaviour therefore should know what is acceptable and what isn't and you have clearly crossed the line here. 
As Adrienne says, JOG ON!


----------



## rachelha (May 21, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi Caroline and others
> 
> The very very rude man is talking about Sam's website, the link in the very first email from her.     http://calligraphus.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...



well said.


----------



## Tezzz (May 21, 2010)

Could I please suggest that we exercise restraint and do not feed the *troll*. 

Explanation can be found at *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

*Peter has been added to my ignore list.


----------

